# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 29)



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer*....*_


*Have you ever built a project and then couldn’t get it out of your shop/basement?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2014)

No. But once I did have to use a boom truck to remove, deliver, and install a monster monolithic set of bookshelves to a law office. That;s what the barrister wanted so that's what he got. It took a lot of men on the deliver side to get them up the steps and several short sections of 2" conduit tp roll them inside and in place. But at that time my shop was a separate 2 car garage so getting them out was no problem. Although the shelves were nearly the whole length of the shop which was 32' long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure this counts, but it is in the spirit of the question...My Dad made a pine hutch for our living room and it was one large piece. We got it out of the garage and up the front steps, through the back door, through the kitchen and to the living room. Upon standing it up, he quickly realized that he did not allow enough room to raise it up in position without scraping the ceiling. After a not so gentle push, a few taps with the hammer, some cuss words and new coat of paint on the ceiling, it was in place. It will be there forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 13, 2014)

I have not - at least not yet. Came close a couple times though.

Thought about building a boat in the basement in our last house - it's a straight shot up the stairs and out the back door. After a while, I figured if I was going to build a boat, I could work on pieces in the basement, but should do final assembly in the garage. However, I never did build that boat...

When I built an outfeed table for my table saw, I used a piece of 1/2" plywood I had laying around for the top, without even thinking or measuring to see if it would be able to be brought out of the basement in the future. When we went to move, we got it out of the basement just fine. However, we just barely got it out of the house. Wouldn't fit through the back door. Got it to fit through the front door - by about 1/4" - by taking the door off.

This week's question is a good one to get me thinking because sometime next year I hope to do a bedroom set build. Going to have to make sure that each piece will fit up the stairs. We already had to go out and buy a new mattress because the one we had wouldn't fit! (It was a good thing that we had already been planning to buy a new mattress and had been saving up for it and had enough money to buy one.) I would hate to build a piece for the bedroom set and have it not fit up the stairs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 13, 2014)

Yup, figured someone would grab it quick, been two years and haven't been able to move it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2014)

I think I might have. I am in the process of moving and I have a large miter saw station with drawers ( ala Norm Abrahms), 2 large cabinets that I built in the shop. Now I don't know if I can get them out, we will see soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 13, 2014)

Not yet.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2014)

Not moving a project out but putting one in- I built a bookcase for our old rental place and did the final assembly in the room since it was going to be permanent (Landlord paid for materials so I'd leave it behind when we moved out) Measured the height of the room since they were supposed to be floor to ceiling, found that the center of the room was 6 inches taller than the outside edges when I went to slide it back to the wall from 150 years of sag in the house. ended up having to take the top off, cut 6 inches off the top of the sides and back and put the top back on. Now I never measure in the center of a room

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 13, 2014)

I put a band saw
Together in my old shop and then realized it was to wide and too tall to remove from the shop so I had to take it apart by myself didn't realize how heavy it was

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I might have. I am in the process of moving and I have a large miter saw station with drawers ( ala Norm Abrahms), 2 large cabinets that I built in the shop. Now I don't know if I can get them out, we will see soon enough.



Do it last and remove one of HER walls.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Do it last and remove one of HER walls.


I have decided to leave it and just build another. I have a closet under the stairs in my new shop that will be a great place to store the tools that where in the old cabinets. I will be setting up a lot of things differently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

